# Bloody Towels



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone. I know there has been a bunch of blood threads on here but I have a specific question. I'm doing a dismemberment bathroom for my Halloween party and I wanted to have blood splattered towels. Does anyone know of any permanent red colouring that I can splatter on the towels that will not wash out or stain the persons hands when they dry them?

I figured that I would have to put the colouring on the towels then wash them otherwise any colour I put on them would transfer to the persons hands when they dry...

As always, any advice is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm using watered down acrylic. Once it's dry, it's there forever.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I thyink the acrilic is a great idea. I would also get some theatical spray blood from spirit and spray it on the shower walls to look like psycho.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I think you need actual fabric dye. Take your towels (I'd assume they are white/light colored) then spatter Rit red dye on them. you can even spill the dye on them so you get some areas that are more saturated then others.

This will be perminant and not wash off onto someone's hands.

Also, the Rit dye is really easy to find and pretty cheap. Check fabric stores or even grocery stores.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

moocheex55 said:


> I think you need actual fabric dye. Take your towels (I'd assume they are white/light colored) then spatter Rit red dye on them. you can even spill the dye on them so you get some areas that are more saturated then others.
> 
> This will be perminant and not wash off onto someone's hands.
> 
> Also, the Rit dye is really easy to find and pretty cheap. Check fabric stores or even grocery stores.


I had thought of fabric dye but what happens when I spatter that on the towels and go to wash them the first time? I am using white towels, I am just worried with a fabric dye the white towels will turn to pink when washed...

Similar question to the watered down acrylic Frankie, will it run? Just take basic acrylic paint and add extra water??


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking of doing this one myself using acrylic paint but I wasn't going to wash the towel.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Once you have the dye on the towels how you want it, hang them up to drip dry outside and the place them in the dryer. That should set the dye. You should then be able to wash in cold water and not worry about it bleeding (no pun intended). LOL

If you are really worried, mix up a small amount of the dye and just do a washcloth first.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I've just made up a few, I've actually used primer in Red-Oxide - the colour looks just like dried blood, rather than bright red. They'll be machine washable, and definately don't stain hands - I've tried them out already to test 

I've also done a pedistal mat for around the toilet, again fully washable, so can be clean and fresh for next year!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Great ideas I am going to make some for my powder room. You could put latex gloves on and dip them into the dye and run your hands down the towels. That is what I am going to do. I saw blood hand print shower cutains and plastic cling blood footprints in the stores to.


----------

